# من لديه مشكلة في جهاز غسيل الكلى B.Braun



## khalid_rn (23 أبريل 2010)

من لديه مشكلة في جهاز غسيل الكلى B.Braun يضع المشكلة بالرد وان شاء الله سيجد الحل هنا

والرجاء من الاخ mohabd28eg ان يفيدنا بما عنده من كتالوجات خاصة بجهاز gambro بالانجليزية


khalid
B.Braun certified


----------



## الانجينيير (25 أبريل 2010)

*بالله عليك لين اتدرب فى مصر على الصيانه فى جهاز غسيل الكلى*

بالله عليك لين اتدرب فى مصر على الصيانه فى جهاز غسيل الكلى


----------



## علي هركي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخي لدي مشكلة في مرحلة perparation
df pressure test )dfs اذا يعطني المسج 
df perssuer test will be repeated 
ماذا يعني ذلك وما الحل ؟اذا امكن كتالوك الصيانة علما ان الاجهزة جديدة وبقيت بالمخزن لمدة سنة من التشغيل الاولي


----------



## علي هركي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ خالد وين الاجابة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي هركي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوان منتظر الرد 
معقولة اربع ايام وماكو اي رد , حتى من الاخ خالد المتخصص باجهزة الكلية


----------



## shihab mohamed (7 سبتمبر 2010)

علي هركي قال:


> اخوان منتظر الرد
> معقولة اربع ايام وماكو اي رد , حتى من الاخ خالد المتخصص باجهزة الكلية


شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جهاز الكلى من الاجهزة المهمه كون 40 % من الناس يعانون من مرض الفشل الكلوي 
فارجوا من المتخصصين بان يشرحو لنا عن هذا الجاز ليتسنا لنا خدمة المجتمع 

ولكم الشكر


----------



## qasim salman (19 مارس 2011)

الجهاز يعلق على شاشةheamodilesis و disinfiction


----------



## qasim salman (19 مارس 2011)

ارجو الرد على هذه المشكلة لأنو الجهاز طلع من ايدي (جنني)


----------



## ايمن الحلو اوى (22 مارس 2011)

علي هركي قال:


> يا اخي لدي مشكلة في مرحلة perparation
> df pressure test )dfs اذا يعطني المسج
> df perssuer test will be repeated
> ماذا يعني ذلك وما الحل ؟اذا امكن كتالوك الصيانة علما ان الاجهزة جديدة وبقيت بالمخزن لمدة سنة من التشغيل الاولي


عندما تعطيك هذه الرساله هناك فى صفحه الصيانه بيبقى dfرقم كام فى بجانب llc رقم ارجو ارساله او مكالمتى على تليفونى او على الايميل [email protected] 0184333206


----------



## ايمن الحلو اوى (22 مارس 2011)

من يريد اى شىء فى جهاز الكلى بى براون يعطى المشكله وان شاء الله هتلاقى الحل 
[email protected]


----------



## ايمن الحلو اوى (23 مارس 2011)

يااخ على السلام عليكم ارجو معرفش الرقم التى تعطى فيه هذه الرساله والرقم الموجود بجانب llc ,واخبارى حتى يتم المساعده ايميلى [email protected]


----------



## zerrar (8 مايو 2011)

*مشكل في جهاز تصفيت الكلي B-Braun*

عند اللإشتغال تعطني هذا الخطأ

"Error system . please report the system Error event (circunstances ,date, version...) and the following test in the box to the lower BBM ag ...send task name DISHST ...INIT fatal error ."

في الوضعية 0 

و يشتغل بشكل عادي في المواضع 2و3


----------



## mohamedhussen (11 مايو 2011)

zerrar قال:


> عند اللإشتغال تعطني هذا الخطأ
> 
> "error system . Please report the system error event (circunstances ,date, version...) and the following test in the box to the lower bbm ag ...send task name dishst ...init fatal error ."
> 
> ...



اعقتد وضع 0 دة وضع السوفتوير او الصيانه اما وضع 2 و 3 دة وضع التشيغل العادى وشكرا


----------



## خاتون (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل مشرفة تمريض بقسم الغسيلالكلوى 
ويوجد ماكينات جامبرو جديثه 
ارجو من اى مهندس ان يقوم بشرح كيفية تشغيل الماكينه من بدايه العسيل وجتى دخول الماكينه فى مرحلة التعقيم 
لانى كنت فى اجازه واريد ان افهم من المتخصصين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (13 مايو 2011)

خاتون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اعمل مشرفة تمريض بقسم الغسيلالكلوى
> ويوجد ماكينات جامبرو جديثه
> ارجو من اى مهندس ان يقوم بشرح كيفية تشغيل الماكينه من بدايه العسيل وجتى دخول الماكينه فى مرحلة التعقيم
> ...



الاخت الكريمه ان كنتى تقصدين AK 96
فهاهو الرابط لتحميل مانيول التشغيل http://www.scribd.com/doc/36900698/Gambro-AK-96®-Dialysis-Machine-Operator’s-Manual


----------



## تامر2004 (17 مايو 2011)

zerrar قال:


> عند اللإشتغال تعطني هذا الخطأ
> 
> "error system . Please report the system error event (circunstances ,date, version...) and the following test in the box to the lower bbm ag ...send task name dishst ...init fatal error ."
> 
> ...



هذه المشكلة تظهر عند تشغيل الماكينة ومحاولة دخلها لبرنامج الغسيل للعمل وتعطي الماكينة صفارة زي بتاعت الاسعاف 

هذه المشكلة هي بالفعل في السوفت وير والهارد ديسك ولابد من تغير الهارد ديسك وتحميل السوفت وير الجديد ـــ ملحوظة للماكنية 3 سوفت وير واحد خاص بالتشغيل وواحد خاص بالسوبر فيزر بورد والاخر لاأتذكره ولكن هذا السوفت وير لابد من مهندس الشركة تحميله .. علما بأنه بسيط تحميله ولكن لايوجد غير لدي الوكيل ..


----------



## تامر2004 (17 مايو 2011)

ايمن الحلو اوى قال:


> من يريد اى شىء فى جهاز الكلى بى براون يعطى المشكله وان شاء الله هتلاقى الحل
> [email protected]



*مهندس ايمن أرجو منك لو لديك السوفت وير الخاص بماكينة البي براون موديل ديالوج + 
أنك تنزلوا لنا وربنا يبارك فيك وفي أمثالك أخوك تامر 
*[email protected]


----------



## عركى (17 مايو 2011)

المشكله بسيطه اتاكد من drain cabel انشاء الله تشتغل


----------



## تامر2004 (18 مايو 2011)

عركى قال:


> المشكله بسيطه اتاكد من drain cabel انشاء الله تشتغل



أستحاله ياأخي أن يكون هذا هو الحل ارجو منك قراءة العطل مره ثانية وعموما أنا تعرضت لهذه المشكله وكما سبق كتابته كان هو الحل الوحيد .... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng.bassil (28 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء تزويدنا بكتالوج جهاز b braum لغسيل الكلى وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zeena instrument (3 أغسطس 2011)

من جهلنا نخطئ ومن اخطئنا نتعلم


----------



## ابوعمادالدين (30 سبتمبر 2011)

المشكلة تكون في التوصيلات لاحظ وصلة الdrain او يوجد بداخل الماكينة فلتر تكون به ترسبات بودرة


----------



## yya (7 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام.غالبا لمن تدى رساله الdfممكن الcouplingتكون مانازله كويس او تكون المشكله فى الflow pump ..............................
لكن ارجو من الخبراء الرد لانو احتمال يكون شى تانى


----------



## ayman70 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء افادتي ب circuit digram and block digram الخاصة باdetector of air bubble in hiomodilysis ولكم مني خالص الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayman70 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

لوسمحت ياباشمهندس اريدblock digram and circuit digram of detector of air bubble في جهاز غسيل الكلى بسرعة فائقة ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## dr.mahmoud_83 (21 يناير 2012)

برجاء استكمال المناقشات المفيدة


----------

